# Bathroom Organization Ideas Needed



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

We have NO storage in our bathroom. We installed the fold in shower curtain and hung a shower curtain with pockets (hung with pockets in the inside) that we use for shampoo, soap, razors, etc.

I would like to be able to put towels in the bathroom. So, we are thinking of removing the medicine cabinet over the toilet and replacing the a shower rack that will hold 3-4 towels. I have been looking at the ones that arch out from the wall. (see the photo)










On the opposite side of this wall, I want to put some sort of storage that will hold other bathroom stuff like medication bottles, sunscreen, lotions, etc. (see picture below) Most of the shelving units we have looked at are too deep. We don't want it to come out any farther than the carpeted ledge. I have thought about using the wire racks that I used inside the kitchen cupboard doors? A cabinet would look a little nicer however.

Any suggestions? What has everyone else done for storage?


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

In your second pic there seem to be some room between sink and the shower. Can you build or buy a cabinet or shelving for that space. From the ledge to the ceiling. Do you really need to store your towel in the bathroom? We store ours just outside the bathroom in a closet.

kevin


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

swanny said:


> In your second pic there seem to be some room between sink and the shower. Can you build or buy a cabinet or shelving for that space. From the ledge to the ceiling. Do you really need to store your towel in the bathroom? We store ours just outside the bathroom in a closet.
> 
> kevin


We would have to build a cabinet, as the ones we have looked at are too deep and stick out too far. We do not have a closet outside of the bathroom for linens. There is a small half closet in the bunk room, just to the left of the bathroom, but our daughter uses that for her clothes and such.

I did have an idea of using a plastic shoe organizer and stapling that to the wall. My husband didn't like that idea cause he was leery of putting staple holes in the masonite, thinking the moisture would make the masonite bubble (should this not work and have to remove the shoe organizer.

Are you sensing that I am a little anal about storage? I just want to have things in place and handy. I hate having to "hunt" things down.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Are the wire shelving systems too deep? some you can build and other are prebuilt. than a small curtain mounted over it will hide the stuff.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

We have the same model and I did add this....










it helps. I wanted to put a shelf to the right of the sink, I think that would help to stack stuff up their. I also thought about a cabinet to the left of the sink, up top. My father could build me one but it would have to be thin or I would hit my head on it. Probably no deeper then 5 inches. If you put one on that wall you could mount a towel bar under it and probably hang 2 towels on it. Just my thoughts. I haven't taken the time to get that one done yet.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

After seeing more pics I would, maybe take down that very nice mirror. Yes it's nice but a mirror on a cabinet still works. just a thought.


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

swanny said:


> After seeing more pics I would, maybe take down that very nice mirror. Yes it's nice but a mirror on a cabinet still works. just a thought.


We are definately taking down the medicine cabinet. It's annoying because when you open it up, everything has shifted and falls out. I would rather have the mirror over the sink.

Batalion Chief- where did you find the white shelves?


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

MNoutbackers,

Check out our bathroom mods. We have done alot in the bathroom, especially since we do not use the shower for taking showers.

bathroom mods

The towel rack was purchased at Ikea! This is our latest mod and can't wait to go camping to try it out.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I would suggest buying the cabinet "that sticks out to far", and modifying its depth, if you are handy, this is a very simple way to get the exact size cabinet you want. Modifying the depth is simple. If you have the width and height that will work, then you are good to go!! This is where buying the cheapest cabinet may be better..... yes cheap cabinets fall apart as they have thin sides, but this will work to your advantage in it being easier to modify, then you can re-enforce as necessary.

I also love the Folding towel rack that was posted, great item to use for sure!!

Good luck


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

I bought these towel racks at Wal-Mart for about $8 each. They sure come in handy! And the brushed nickel matches the cabinet hardware, too.










Mike


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I added one of these above the shower surround. When showers are over for the day, just pull it out and hang up all the towels out of the way.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

my wife has everything under the sun in our medicine cabinet. to stop the stuff from moving and falling out i installed little eye hooks on each side. from the hooks i stretched little bungees. just put everything behind the bungees and no more movement. this works great. IMHO.

kevin

PS: the bungees i bought were from Walmart. they came in a small plastic jar. all different colors.


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

swanny said:


> my wife has everything under the sun in our medicine cabinet. to stop the stuff from moving and falling out i installed little eye hooks on each side. from the hooks i stretched little bungees. just put everything behind the bungees and no more movement. this works great. IMHO.
> 
> kevin
> 
> PS: the bungees i bought were from Walmart. they came in a small plastic jar. all different colors.


WOW, so many good suggestions. The wheels in my brain are turning now!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

Shelves at Lowes but I like Clarkely idea of cutting a cobinet down. That would be easy to to. Now my wheels are turning....


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

battalionchief3 said:


> Shelves at Lowes but I like Clarkely idea of cutting a cobinet down. That would be easy to to. Now my wheels are turning....


Yes, me too. Will have to take a trip to Lowe's and Home Depot sometime in the next week. I will post pictures if we find anything.


----------



## wilson elliepaige (5 mo ago)

You can choose the bathroom accessories from YIGII. Their products are made of stainless steel and cover with another finish, like brushed neckel finish, matte black finish and chrome finish. And you can get the toilet paper holder, towel holders and shower caddy from YIGII. They all come with high quality for long-term use.


----------

